# international surrogacy; nigeria/uk



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

hello. please i need to find out from the learned lawyers if it this is possible. i am a nigerian living in the uk on work permit and wanting to go to india for surrogacy. will i be able to bring my baby into uk fron india or do i go to my country and apply for dependent visa pls, please advice befor i get stuck. surrogacy is legal in my country


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

As a foreign national living and working in the UK, I strongly advise you to get specialist legal advice before you proceed.  There is no international harmonisation of surrogacy law and you will need to investigate carefully the immigration, citizenship and nationality issues and check whether you will be eligible to apply for a parental order to obtain parental rights for your child in the UK.

You should contact a specialist immigration lawyer for advice about entry into the UK for a surrogate child - you'll need a careful analysis of the position and any avialble options.

In order to be eligible to apply for a parental order, you or your partner (assuming you are in a relationship) will need to be domiciled in a part of the UK and this will need careful legal analysis as well by a specialist surrogacy lawyer. As you are a Nigerian citizen in the UK on a work permit, this is one to watch (as well as checking you can meet the rest of the criteria). 

I hope this helps.

LouGhevaert


----------

